# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Microsoft Pix, intelligent camera app, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - microsoft.com/en-us/microsoftpix

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Microsoft Pix – A Smarter Camera App

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> Microsoft Pix is a smart camera app that automatically helps you take better photos without extra effort. It’s built with serious intelligence behind the lens, so it’s a bit like having a professional photographer tweaking your settings between each shot. This ensures that people and scenes look their best, so you can focus on enjoying the moment instead of struggling to capture it. Microsoft Pix: Point. Shoot. Perfect. Available now for iPhone and iPad.


"Microsoft Pix gives the iPhone camera an artificial brain"

by John Roach
July 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Pix uses AI to take better portraits

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> Microsoft Pix uses some artificial intelligence smarts to help make sure you take the best pictures, by eliminating human error through batch captures and by enhancing image color, exposure and other variables that can make the difference between drab and dramatic for your snapshots.

----------

